# Upcoming SHOWS and Events



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Post upcoming shows and events here.

Please ask questions on the main discussion forum.


----------



## luvmigoats (Feb 4, 2009)

*Marshfield, Wisconsin - June 16 & 17, 2012*. Saturday - double ring (2 Jr doe, 2 Sr doe, 2 Buck), Sunday - single ring (1 Jr doe, 1 Sr doe) Judges - Tim Flickinger, Karen Smith, Daniel Considine

For more information - Contact Alyce Johnson [email protected]

*Marshfield, Wisconsin - Central Wisconsin State Fair - Sept 1 & 2* (1 jr doe and 1 sr doe each day) Saturday show is a premium show and Sunday is just for ribbons and legs. Judges - Tom Considine and Tim Ness

For more information - Contact Angel McPherson [email protected]


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*BRAZOS VALLEY FAIR/EXPO
Thur Sept 6/ Fri Sept 7, 2012*

Entry DEADLINE - Aug 13, 2012
*2 ring Jr doe show and Sr doe show *
ADGA sanctioned ONLY

Nubian
LaMancha
Toggenburg
Saanen
Recorded Grade
AOP (Alpine,ND, Sables and Obies)

Judges:
Annette Maze
Kristopher Fraley.
ENTRY FEE: $7 per head.
Free parking for vehicles/trailers
no pen fee
The premium:
Each Ring - $300.00 for Senior BDIS
Each Ring - $150.00 for Junior BDIS
*
Premium for grand and reserve of each breed.
Links to enter:

http://www.brazosvalleyfair.com/
Exhibitor information
http://www.brazosvalleyfair.com/events_detail.aspx?id=74
Rules
https://brazos.fairmanager.com/
Exhibitor account information - use menu to left
https://brazos.fairmanager.com/exhibitor.aspx
on-line entries.
https://brazos.fairmanager.com/entry.aspx


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Are there any dates set for shows in 2013 yet?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

4 ring show in Shelby, NC June 7-9 2013. 4 different judge. I will post more details on my farm page when everything is finalized(I am not organizing it but am helping promote it).


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

NW OREGON DAIRY GOAT ASSOCIATION PRESENTS FOR 2013: http://nwodga.org/2013-Goat-Conference.pdf


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

*Arkansas Quad Spring Show-2013* : We will be having our quad dairy goat show in conjunction with the Spring Livestock Show at the Arkansas State Fairgrounds on May 3, 4, and 5th Details will be announced as plans develop. There will be 4 jr doe, 4 sr doe and 2 buck shows .
We will also be hosting the district 5 Toggenburg , Nubian and Lamancha Specialty
Updates will be availbale at www.arkansasgoatproducers.com


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

NDGA Nationals this year will be April 21 & 22 in Kaufman, TX. I am not a Nigerian Dwarf breeder. I breed Mini-Alpine's but 50% of their bloodlines is Nigerian Dwarf. On Saturday there will be a booth to promote the Mini breeds. I need someone to man the booth on Sunday. If anyone would like to do this please contact me at: [email protected]

Suzy Minck 
www.milkmaidranch.com


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Cibolo Classic*

All the judges are lined up and things ready to go for the 15th Annual Cibolo Classic. We will have the entry forms up on the website by tonight. Show is April 20/21 in Decatur, Tx. Judges are Karen Smith, Gary Whitehead, Daniel Young, Kris Fraley. "

Audrey & Amy Kowalik
www.lostvalleynigerians.com

Yes it's that time again!!!!! If your ready to hit the show ring we will see you there!!!! 
Lynn


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

First ever Provo Sunhill Classic (Provo, UT), 2 rings sanctioned for MDGA, 2 rings sanctioned ADGA and AGS for Nigerians ONLY. This is going to be a Buck, Sr Doe, and Jr Doe show on Saturday, June 15th.

http://shadowhills4.com/SUNHILL.html

Judges will be Chuck Pederson and Mark Baden

Contact 
Pam Haring at (801)-667-3650 [email protected] (Nigerians)
Shery Goodman at (801)830-8515 [email protected] (Minis)

The mini show could use some more entries! I will be there with my Nigerians and minis, hope to see more folks! If any of you know of people with mini's anywhere nearby that are considering showing, let them know. Even if they are nervous about it, there are always great folks around to help out the newbies!


----------

